# Liqua - Coffee



## Hooked (12/7/19)

*Left: 18mg freebase nic; Right: Zero nic*​
*LIQUA - COFFEE*

(International)

This review is slightly different from the usual, in that two nicotine strengths were purchased. One bottle of 18mg freebase nic and the other of zero nic. The 18mg was vaped on its own, after which the 18mg and zero were mixed to create a 9mg. There are thus two reviews.

Purchased from: eCiggies
Price: R130 / 30ml per bottle

*Flavour Description:* 

“The perfect blend of roasted Italian coffee beans, hints of caramel and nuts and a pleasantly sweet aroma.”

VG/PG: 50/50 (both the 18mg and zero nic are the same VG/PG).

*18mg freebase nic*

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments: *

Due to the high nic I vaped the 18mg in an EGO AIO ECO, in which the flavours are usually somewhat muted. However, in this case, the strong roast coffee wasn’t shy in coming through! I didn’t pick up on the other flavours and there was very little sweetness.

I haven’t vaped a high freebase nic for a long time and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I really enjoyed the throat hit! In fact, it has persuaded me to go back to high nic freebase instead of vaping nic salts!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes, I sure would!!

---------------------------

*9mg (freebase)*

In order to get a 9mg, the 18mg and zero nic were mixed, 50% of each.

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

In the iJust 3 the coffee is a very strong roast indeed, off-set by a little sweetness from the caramel. I don’t pick up on the nuts, but I think my insensitive palate is probably more at fault than the juice. 

The sweet flavour mixed with a very strong roast coffee is a most delectable combination!

I think it’s an excellent idea to have a high freebase nic available e.g. 18mg as well as a zero nic, so that vapers can mix it to attain whichever strength they desire. It also allows new vapers, who are still unsure of their preferred nic strength, to experiment without needing to buy a few bottles of varying nic strengths. 


*Would I buy and mix the 18mg and zero again?* Most definitely!

_Coffee Review #112_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/19)

Thanks @Hooked
Interesting!
I have noted this. Nice to know you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nitro (12/7/19)

Always enjoyed the coffee flavor from Liqua. Quite strong but enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

